# Camping Essentials - Where To Start



## h57tony (Jul 4, 2009)

_Evening fellow outbackers! So I have "essential" camping gear but I feel like I need to complete my collection, any recommendations out there on what to buy and where I can maybe pick up some items on the cheap as well?_


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

ebay.....camping world.....campmor....rei......sierra trading post......sportsmans guide


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

camping world...ebay...walmart...and believe it or not, your local dollar store! They seemed to have all the little necessities such as utensils, plates, cups, storage containers, hand towels and washcloths,cleaners, dry goods...it's a fun and cheap outing!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

What Jersey girl said.... we have Ocean State Job Lot, and for 200.00 we can load our camper like a second home....from towels, to dry goods, and storable food. We even got a little crock pot for 9 bucks! (great to come back to from a day excursion!)


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

As for what to buy, there are so many options. As for essentials are you talking about comfort gear for you or equipment for the TT? 
A few essentials on our list - 
4xdeflappers, cargo straps and heavy dog stakes ( all used to keep the awning open in almost any wind)
4x level blocks (never know where we will set up)
external house filter (remove the big particulates from all of the water entering the trailer)
internal sink mounted filter (provide good drinking water)
folding ladder (able to get on the roof at any point to check for problems)
plenty of hose, y-adapter (able to hook up white drinking hose plus extra hose for flushing tanks and washing stuff)
30 amp extension cord (have been in a couple of campsites that were too large for the standard shore power plus when boondocking can more the generator well off into the woods)
surge protector (expensive but should extend the life of the A/C unit)
enough plates, cups, silverware so that we never need to unload the trailer - the less loading we have to do the more often we are in the camper
I am sure there is more...

Cheers,
Jared


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

chocks,boards for leveling, storage boxes for sewer line equipment,plastic gloves,hand sanitizer,and blue paper towels all to go into garage. Transparent boxes -so you can see what you have.
Tool box and tools( let the guys tell you what you need . We have a bottle jack;came in very handy when jack failed-end result we got an electric jack>)


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I usally stop by HEB or the neighborhood corner store - pick up a fifth of Jim and that usually covers everything on my "must have" list ... (or at least it makes those things that are on the "I need" list no so needed after all -







)


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Took a while to find it however here is a previous thread on essentials









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=24480&hl=

Happy shopping









Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> I usally stop by HEB or the neighborhood corner store - pick up a fifth of Jim and that usually covers everything on my "must have" list ... (or at least it makes those things that are on the "I need" list no so needed after all -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim...Jack...Jonnie --- The Three Wise Men.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

One item my son found was a splitting axe. It is a hand axe with a 12-16" handle but more of a maul head so it weighs 4.5-5lbs. Does a lot better and easier job of making kindling and splitting the bigger fire woood pieces.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi.







We just got our new (to us) '05 Outback 25rs-s. We previously either tent-camped or used our pop-up tent trailer (dry or boon docking - never used electric/water). So this is all new to us. The trailer came with hoses, Reese Weight Distribution system, and before towing it home we got a Prodigy brake conroller. Here's what we thought was essential before our first outing next weekend:

New water hose, new chocks, leveling blocks, water filter, foam mattress topper, and rails and ladder for the kids' bunks.

We're going to use paper plates/cups/bowls and plastic utensils our first trip. Bringing the old towels we used in the tent and pop-up. We'll stock the fridge & cupboards with food we like to make while camping (wow ... still can't believe all the pantry storage room!). Will probably still bring a cooler for our drinks since the fridge is a bit small. Will also still bring our duffle bags with clothes until we figure out where each of us will keep our clothes in the trailer - probably will convert the wardrobe closets into shelves and use see-thru plastic bins since we dress casually while camping and don't need hangers. Using sheets/blankets for our bed; sleeping bags for the kids (they love their sleeping bags plus feels more like camping for them). DH will bring the usual outside "stuff" like tarps (since we don't have a nice mat yet) and stakes and axe and whatever tools he feels he needs. We'll probably use the outside stove more than the inside but promised kids & DH I'd make cookies & brownies while at camp so I'll get to try out the oven.

Oh, and the most important essential ... good strong coffee and coffee pot (we use a good ole campstove perculator).

I'm worried about the extra weight that nicer things I'd like - such as Corelle dishes, Stoneware for the oven, Heavy-Duty pots & pans, and appliances like a toaster or coffee pot, butcher block cutting board over the stovetop - might add to the trailer. So once we get our trailer weighed when fully loaded with the items I first mentioned & full water/LP, etc., then we'll see how we're doing and how spoiled camping with a trailer has made us to determine what else we "need" for our next trip! And maybe this winter I'll stock up and get new matching towels for the bathroom & kitchen, rugs, outdoor awning mat, clock, etc. Just didn't think those were "essential" right away.

We found that with sales & signing up for President's Club that Camping World had some pretty good prices on some things (even better than Wally World prices). Walmart, Target, Craigslist, ebay, REI, Cabellas, and Camping World are our usual places for essentials.

Good luck ... I'm heading to the dollar store (never thought about looking there!).

Cindy


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

AKvagabond said:


> One item my son found was a splitting axe. It is a hand axe with a 12-16" handle but more of a maul head so it weighs 4.5-5lbs. Does a lot better and easier job of making kindling and splitting the bigger fire woood pieces.


We call the one on the right a go-devil around here...


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

A camera, memory card and rechargeable batteries. Memories of good times and the bad times are irreplaceable.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Paper and writing utensil to list all the things you forgot on the first trip. It works well to camp close to the house or store to run for the must have items. We start each year close to home and usually forget something.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

My sister just recently got a motor home and has been gleaning information from me for days. She keeps saying I should write a book...









If I could only take 5 items camping with me what would they be...

Foil (can cook in it, makes a good scratch pad for pans and you can store food in it)
A deep cast iron skillet - can be used to cook just about ANYTHING and over the fire
A multi-tool with a good knife - I carry one of these everywhere I go unless it involves air travel - lost one to the FAA once already
Baby Wipes - great for sponge baths, feet wiping, table cleaning, face washing, etc
My Starbucks Insulated Coffee Press - coffee is a necessity!

Over the years I have probably tried every camping gadget ever made. I LOVE gadgets! Probably 90% of them end up in a garage sale because they are fun the first time you use them, but after that they are useless.

My favorite camping gadgets (beside those named above)

Plastic egg cartons - the regular ones never last a day in a cooler.
My Coleman windproof butane stick lighter - it never fails me
Pop-up Garbage cans

That is about it... everything else I would use in my house. Most of my kitchen items were purchased from the Dollar Tree. My pots & pans were items I picked up from Good Will. I have reusable plastic plates, cups, silverware, etc that I picked up at 50% off at WalMart. I do have one nice BBQ utensil set that has long handles that I use for cooking over the fire or the BBQ.


----------

